# Any suggestions on a nato?



## Jmbrown415 (Jun 4, 2021)

Hi

sorry originally I was undecided with which omega seamaster I would go for and it was between the silver and blue and white and blue Tokyo edition. I decided to go for the silver and blue because I fell in love with the dial and have no real interest in the olympics

anyway, nato straps. Anyone have any alternatives to the omega straps that are good quality, also that will suit the watch? I have seen 2 blue and grey ones with omega which look nice but just checking if there are alternatives out there?

thanks

justin

https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20181009/3b690c3d6c3f9480e8c55721819beec0.jpg


----------



## Bonzodog (Aug 29, 2018)

Have a look at Haveston.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Jmbrown415 said:


> Hi
> 
> sorry originally I was undecided with which omega seamaster I would go for and it was between the silver and blue and white and blue Tokyo edition. I decided to go for the silver and blue because I fell in love with the dial and have no real interest in the olympics
> 
> ...


 https://lunarwatchstraps.com

https://thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/forum/104-lunar-watch-straps/


----------



## antjrice (Mar 13, 2020)

Bark and Jack are great quality and well finished but £25 for a nato may raise eyebrows.


----------



## Thrudge (Nov 30, 2017)

Jmbrown415 said:


> Hi
> 
> sorry originally I was undecided with which omega seamaster I would go for and it was between the silver and blue and white and blue Tokyo edition. I decided to go for the silver and blue because I fell in love with the dial and have no real interest in the olympics
> 
> ...


 Another vote for Haveston. I've got two, and they're thick, comfortable, and very high quality.

I reckon this one in particular would work well with your Omega:

https://www.haveston.com/service-series/65-563-HAV060A.html#/36-variation-20mm_polished


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Thrudge said:


> Another vote for Haveston. I've got two, and they're thick, comfortable, and very high quality.
> 
> I reckon this one in particular would work well with your Omega:
> 
> https://www.haveston.com/service-series/65-563-HAV060A.html#/36-variation-20mm_polished


 Single-pass construction is a plus for me. I have the "Invasion" model:

THE INVASION A2 STRAP (haveston.com)


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Personally, I would keep it on the 'Bond' bracelet...much nicer than a Nato. JMHO, you understand.


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Probably nearest to the Omega NATO strap but cheaper. Not for larger wrists, though:

Chevron™ Adjustable Watch Straps | Crown & Buckle (crownandbuckle.com)


----------

